# Just a rough sketch



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I felt like posting some more pictures up...but i could only be bothered to scan one. 

Here is a picture of someones horse i just did quickly, because they wanted a picture of their horse.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

:wub: cute :wub:

who's horsey is that?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

It is someone's horse off a different forum. Very cute black horse.


----------

